# Doctor/nurse theme costume idea



## DarkMaiden (Oct 6, 2009)

My husband and I are going to a "hospital theme" party this weekend and they want us all to dress as something related to doctors, nurses, patients, etc... Anyone have any unique ideas besides the usual doctor or nurse, or the following: Dr. Evil, Dr. Jekyll, Dr. Who, Dr. Pepper, Dr. Seuss, or Dr. Phil??


----------



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

You should check out my album from last year. I was a Zombie Nurse. If you don't want gory, then nevermind 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/the-spooky-one-albums-halloween-contest-2009.html


----------

